# Talking to a 'breeder'



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

*Well for those of you that know i decided not to get the LC Girl i was looking at and i am now talking to someone about her little girls, i was talking to her about her white/mink girl but now i can't deicde on her or her sister that is white... what do you think?? The other mink pup is a boy. They are just so cute! *


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

the white or the mink and white. x


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

I like both, but i'd go with the mink and white - Its adorable!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

i like the white girl


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Either of them! LOL, but its not mink more like red & white but it could go gold and white. They change so much. The KC don't recognise mink BTW, there are only a few colours now available. This is currently under discussion with the breed clubs as I couldn't register my bitch as red sable and white.


----------



## Miss.Paw (Nov 12, 2010)

I like the pure white but thats just personal preference.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Wait to you meet them choose from their personalities not just their looks!! Remember this dog is likely to live fir 10plus years so choose a good personality!!


----------



## mcsmichelles (Nov 8, 2010)

i'd say GET THEM ALL....... how can you possibly choose lol im getting a female chihuahua in dec, deposit paid...... she will be home with me christmas week....... she will be or certainly looks all white at the moment


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

mcsmichelles said:


> i'd say GET THEM ALL....... how can you possibly choose lol im getting a female chihuahua in dec, deposit paid...... she will be home with me christmas week....... she will be or certainly looks all white at the moment


I agree. ! LOL Get them all.


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

*I'm hopefully going to see them Sunday or Tuesday as they are the only full days i have off work. Here is another pic of them with the Mum ... This is the colouring of them from the back 
*


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh i am no use i love them all! lol
I think just wait till you see them in person. x


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

there all cute, what a hard decision


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

thye are all cute, but i like the mink and white girl best,xxxx


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh, gosh, couldn't choose! Wait until you meet them and see which one chooses you. Lucky you!

Jeanette


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

i agree, wot a difficult decision, they are all so cute


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

*I'm having second thoughts to be honest.... i started asking loads of questions like how old are they going to be when she sells them etc and she started getitng a bit 'shirty' with me so i'm really not sure anymore. I mean you wouldn't get annoyed at someone just for asking questions would you?? .... Hmmm*


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

She should be eager to answer any question you have
and be glad you are interested in their care.This is 
before AND after you buy from her.Hmmmm doesnt
sound good.What would she say if you ask if she
tests her stock for genetic diseases?? Right!!
Sounds like she could be trouble.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

xSamanthax said:


> *I'm having second thoughts to be honest.... i started asking loads of questions like how old are they going to be when she sells them etc and she started getitng a bit 'shirty' with me so i'm really not sure anymore. I mean you wouldn't get annoyed at someone just for asking questions would you?? .... Hmmm*


DEFINATELY NOT - when I sell puppies I like people to ask questions, the breeder shouldn't be upset or annoyed or angry! They should be pleased tgat you are showing an interest in their breeding. 
I had someone looking at the long coat White bitch I have for sale - she said she was too long in the nose but bought one for £1000 3 years ago which has PL, undershot bite and although is under 4lb has mated her. 
ASK LOTS OF QUESTIONS!!!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I'd walk away if she's getting narky shell prob feed you a bunch of lies tbh you want to be sure you know what you're getting

I ask a bunch of questions even if you know full well that theirs no health problems in that line!! (for example if you were speaking to jesshan about her puppy you should still ask the same questions)

The way I see it is breeders are providing you a service you want your moneys worth and don't want to end up in **** because you bought a dog from an idiot who lied to you!!!

Btw daisys breeder is said idiot lol


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh no, i would walk too am afraid.
Only soneone with something to hide doesnt like questions in my book.
Either that or just has a bad attitude.
Either way, it's bye bye baby as far as i am concerned. lol

Very cute pups, but there are many more out there hon. x


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

If you want any advice on what stuff to ask give me a ring up, I'll point out the stuff you need to ask. I'm in the north east 01388 603422


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

jesshan said:


> DEFINATELY NOT - when I sell puppies I like people to ask questions, the breeder shouldn't be upset or annoyed or angry! They should be pleased tgat you are showing an interest in their breeding.
> I had someone looking at the long coat White bitch I have for sale - she said she was too long in the nose but bought one for £1000 3 years ago which has PL, undershot bite and although is under 4lb has mated her.
> ASK LOTS OF QUESTIONS!!!!


Sounds like that person only wants to breed for the tiny short nosed look and couldn't care less about breed standards...just the almighty dollar.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Jesshan, you should edit that number out, and just PM it.
You dont want a load of crazys phonin you. x


----------



## Sideribus (May 26, 2010)

a breeder should be enthusiastic when it comes to discussing their dogs, its shutting me up that's the hard part lol!

Would ring alarm bells for me x


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Terri said:


> Jesshan, you should edit that number out, and just PM it.
> You dont want a load of crazys phonin you. x


LOL, its OK, my phone number is widely available so a bit pointless really. I am on the KC lists of chi rescue, on judges lists, in show catalogues and its available on my web site so its OK.

Thanks for you concern though but that doesn't mean you can crank call me like Bart Simpson ha ha.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

LOL no probs then.
I promise not to call too. haha!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Sam have you decided what to do yet??


----------



## kellsandpup (Nov 21, 2010)

wow i have been in contact with the breeder i am getting my chi from and she was more than happy to answer any and all my questions. i have loads and she is being very patient and answered them all.....she is a kc reg breeder and im sooo excited


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> Sam have you decided what to do yet??


I decided to leave it, just wasn't happy with how i felt with everything.


----------

